# Mystery used Discovery Channel Trek (2007-2008?)



## Ednolb (May 9, 2013)

Hi, I'm currently in the process of looking for a used roadbike. 
Today I came upon a used Trek Discovery Channel with a Shimano 105 group (10-speed) for 450 euro. The guy claims he bought it new in 2008.
The problem is that I can't find any info on that type of bike online. I searched the Trek archives on their site and from what I've seen there, there's no such thing as a 2008 Discovery Channel Trek bike.
I did found one in 2007 that matches the one in the pictures I got from the guy selling it. 
However, the 2007 bike in the Trek Archives is this one: TrekBikes.com Bike Archive | 2007 1000 and as you can see, there's no Shimano 105 on it.
Is it possible to install the Shimano 105 group on the Trek 1000 when it only had an 8-speed Tiagra to begin with? I asked the guy if all the parts one the bike are still original, but he hasn't answered me yet.

One other option is that it's the 2006 1500 TrekBikes.com Bike Archive | 2006 1500, but the color pattern doesn't match and this one has a mix 105 9-speed and ultegra...

This is the bike I'm talking about...


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks a lot like a 1500 SLR I used to have that I bought in '08. Mine was a triple, but more common were the doubles and they had them in the Discovery paint scheme at the shop when I bought it. Came with 105 drive train except Ultegra RD and Cane Creek brakes. Looks like the same wheels, fork, stem, etc. too.

I think it was only $900 new.


----------



## Ednolb (May 9, 2013)

Thanks, but it still doens't completely matches the seller's description. 
What's the difference between the 1500 and the 1500 SLR. What does SLR stands for?

Is 450 euro a good price for a 1500 with a Shimano 105 group?


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

Ednolb said:


> Thanks, but it still doens't completely matches the seller's description.
> What's the difference between the 1500 and the 1500 SLR. What does SLR stands for?
> 
> Is 450 euro a good price for a 1500 with a Shimano 105 group?


Read on the internet SLR is a description of the aluminum. I wouldn't pay more than 230 (30% of new value) euro for that bike given what it sold for new 5 years ago. I don't see team Discovery as a big selling point anymore either. Like a Barry Bonds homerun ball. Wheels and seatpost look like what was stock on the 1500 too - I'm 99% sure that's what this is.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

bayAreaDude said:


> Read on the internet SLR is a description of the aluminum. I wouldn't pay more than 230 (30% of new value) euro for that bike given what it sold for new 5 years ago. I don't see team Discovery as a big selling point anymore either. Like a Barry Bonds homerun ball. Wheels and seatpost look like what was stock on the 1500 too - I'm 99% sure that's what this is.


Maybe there's a hidden stash in the seat tube. :wink:


----------



## Ednolb (May 9, 2013)

Turns out it's a 2007 Trek 1400.
When I check the prices on the net, these used to go for +/- 1800 euro new. That seems alot more than the 900 dollar you mentioned, bayAreaDude.
450 euro seems like a good deal to me, if the price tag was 1800 new. I'm going to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

Ednolb said:


> Turns out it's a 2007 Trek 1400.
> When I check the prices on the net, these used to go for +/- 1800 euro new. That seems alot more than the 900 dollar you mentioned, bayAreaDude.
> 450 euro seems like a good deal to me, if the price tag was 1800 new. I'm going to check it out tomorrow.


1800 euro new is insane for that bike. The wheels are throwaway. It's just an average aluminum frame. 105. Don't see anything that could possibly ever have warranted that price. Certainly up to you, but you could get more bike for the money and newer as well for 450 euro. Also could be hard to find 9 speed parts in the future.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

That's a Trek 1400/1500. EU models were 1400 = 105 spec, 1500 = Ultegra spec.
SLR = Super Light Race (similar to Trek Alpha Black Aluminium).

That particular model has a 2007 Discovery Livery.

It's a 105 spec bike so that's up to you to determine its value. It's a fairly decent, rock solid bike from my own personal experience. I used a few of these for training.


----------

